# Question about assassin snails



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Assasin snails reproduce slowly and you need a male qnd female and can be sold for good cash if you have to many easy to get rid of.They do there job ant controling a population but not fast enough to wipe a population out unless you get a bunch and even then i see thm prefer to eat my fish food rather then pond snails. In my tank they killed off the ramhorn then mts but cant put a dent on bladder snail population


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

That is the tricky part, honestly. If you have more than one, (and both sexes) its very difficult to eradicate them from a tank as the eggs are laid singularly usually deep in crevices of driftwood ora long the bases of harder plants (anubias) and sometimes even inside the pores of sponge filters. The young hatch at grain of sand size and you don't usualy see them for about 2-3 months in your tank.

My preferred method to use with assassins is to set up a small tank just for them. I then bait and pull all the adult or larger pest snails and feed them to the assassins. By removing the majority of the breedable sized snails from displays, you greatly stem the reproduction immediately.

Its really important to be responsible with assassin snails especially if you are one who trades/sells plant clippings. Many people like to keep ornamental snails and shrimp and would not appreciate assassin hitchhikers into their tanks.


----------



## Miira (Feb 15, 2011)

So assassin snails probably won't work. I guess I'll have to make a snail trap and clear the majority of the pond snails that way and deal with periodic re-infestations. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Drop a slice of zucchini at night and scoop in the morning, repeat. In my case, after scooping, I drop it in the assassin snail tank


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was just about to start a thread about a similar topic to this but I'll post it here instead  I have about 20-25 Ramshorn snails in my 6.3g. I want to lower the population but not erradicate them as they do actually do a very good job at clearing up my algae. But there overrunning a bit at the moment. So would 1 Assassin Snail keep them down or maybe two without killing the population of Ramshorns off?

Swan


----------



## Miira (Feb 15, 2011)

reybie said:


> Drop a slice of zucchini at night and scoop in the morning, repeat. In my case, after scooping, I drop it in the assassin snail tank


 This was basically my "snail trap" plan - zucchini in a salt shaker for several nights.


----------



## SiberianSiren5 (Dec 9, 2017)

OMG! Assassin snails breed like rabbits! I have a 45 gallon tank I have been trying to clear of assassin snails so I can breed my mystery snails, but the assassin babies keep popping up and killing my mysteries! Only keep assassins i tanks where you do not want any other snails!


----------

